# How to learn HYSYS



## ame.elgohary (31 مايو 2007)

Does anyone knows a link from which i could download a book to teach me how to use HYSYS 
Thanks


----------



## A.salam Saileh (31 مايو 2007)

اتمنى ان يساعدك هذا الموقع على تعلم الهايسس بالصوت والصوره


http://www.uofaweb.ualberta.ca/cme/n...&nav0 1=36601


----------



## صابرسعيد (2 يونيو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن التاكد برابط اخر مع الشكر


----------



## ame.elgohary (2 يونيو 2007)

Download the manual from this link

http://prosys.korea.ac.kr/~tclee/hysys/manual/http://prosys.korea.ac.kr/~tclee/hysys/manual/


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## safa aldin (13 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أغسطس 2010)

دليلك لتعلم المحاكاة باستخدام برنامج HYSYS 3.2 خطوة بخطوة
http://www.mediafire.com/?i3ui0n2yhn4
أرجو أن لاتنسوني من الدعاء ...


----------



## haadi (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للجميع و تقبل الله صيام الجميع ... و سخر الله لنا أمانينا


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششششككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## asim chem eng (25 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اريد وبشده تحميل كتاب الهيسيس باللغه العربيه ولم استطع تحميله ارجو منكم المساعده ولكم الشكر


----------



## saif alshmary (6 يونيو 2014)

:83::80::17:برنامج صعب جدا عندما نتعلمه من تلقاء نفسنا وبالاعتماد على ذاتنا :69::71::72:


----------



## khalid elnaji (24 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------

